# Best casing



## startrack (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all,
   I have to choose between NZXT and Antec for casing as it is being suggested by my friends. pls help .....  Budget is 6k.


----------



## tech21 (Aug 3, 2012)

You can try Antec DF-10 which is a supercool gaming cabinet available at around 5K ...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 3, 2012)

Corsair 400R @4.6K is the best vfm cabinet available.


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 3, 2012)

400r or cm 690 2, both are awesome cabinets under 6k.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 4, 2012)

CM 690 II Advanced USB3 edition, if available under 6K, is the best option IMO.


----------

